# Show name for this guy?



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

His name is Ricochet, Ricky for short. (His registered race name is Ivan)

His old show names were

I Believe I can Fly
and
Dirty Little Secret

what do you guys think?


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I think I might take him in as Vulcan or maybe Janus


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

very pretty horse!!! hmmm here are some ideas!!

As Pretty As Me (my favorite!!!!!!!!!)
Aint He Dashing
All Bets Are Off
All Jazzed Up
Beyond Expectations
Bit Of Gold
Bold Ambition
Broken Wishbone (lol)
Buy Me A Rose
Gameboy
Get My Drift
Get The Picture
Go Big Or Go Home
Grey Fox
Grey kiss
Shades Of Grey (lol)
Dazzle Me Thunder
Odd Man Out
Only A Dream
Dressed To Impress
Press Your Luck
Say It Aint So
Sequins In Siilver
Silver And Gold
Silver Bells
Silver Moon Skys
Simply Stunning


lol im sorry for such a long list!!!!!!! hahah i love looking up show names!!  hope you like them!


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

you were looking for suggestions right? lol


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I like aint He Dashing
or Go Big or Go Home
(he's pretty big too! hahah)


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

Lexiie said:


> I like aint He Dashing
> or Go Big or Go Home
> (he's pretty big too! hahah)


great!!!! omg i looove big horses...theyre my absolute favorite!!!! is he a thoroughbred??? i almost bought and off the track thoroughbred, he had gotten alot of training but i couldnt stand the thought tht he was cribbing...ALOT!!!!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah, he's a TB


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I just looked him up, man did he suck as a race horse! 5 starts never placed, oh and he's 11 not 9  Free 5-Cross Thoroughbred Pedigrees from equineline.com - Thoroughbred Pedigree now with Free Interactive Nicking

http://www.equibase.com/profiles/Results.cfm?type=Horse&refno=6161779&registry=T

I like Ricky Riot


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Rachel1786 said:


> I just looked him up, man did he suck as a race horse! 5 starts never placed, oh and he's 11 not 9  Free 5-Cross Thoroughbred Pedigrees from equineline.com - Thoroughbred Pedigree now with Free Interactive Nicking
> 
> http://www.equibase.com/profiles/Results.cfm?type=Horse&refno=6161779&registry=T
> 
> I like Ricky Riot


I wouldn't say he sucked, rather he just didn't like his job.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

PurpleMonkeyWrench said:


> I wouldn't say he sucked, rather he just didn't like his job.


lol, I know Lexie and Ricky personally, I wasn't being snarky just joking around :wink: Mostly because knowing him you would think he would have made a decent racehorse


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I took him running, the other day.
He's nothing like Bella. He's rather lazy. Like.. really. It wasn't fun at all.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

His name is Ivan on his papers . Just call him ivan


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Ehh. I don't like Ivan. We never call him that either.


----------



## KountryPrincess (Oct 23, 2012)

Lexiie said:


> Ehh. I don't like Ivan. We never call him that either.


Well, on the theme of Ivan though, how about "Russian Roulette"?


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I think Ricochet is a nice name.
"One Shot, One Thrill"


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

LOL according to his charts, he just didn't have the speed/wind to keep up with the other horses. He is a good looking boy though. I like Russian Roulette too.


----------

